# Epoxy Question



## sleevecc (Aug 11, 2013)

Have a table top I been working on and today I poured epoxy on it. I sealed the table as well as I could from the bottom side with newspaper and tape, SADLY that didnt workout worth a damn!!! it appears to have soaked through it,,lol of a gallon I bet I lost 1/3 on the floor. :-( (oh well Ill chalk that up for experience points) Though on a good note!!!!! I am quite sure that all the cracks and joints are sealed now, but I need at least another 1/2 gallon on it.

Question is!! Can I wait until this coat is dry in a couple days and re-pour again? and if so is there any prep on the first coat that I may need to do?


----------



## Sprung (Aug 11, 2013)

When doing epoxy work with my dad on some of the boats he's built, once the coat is cured, we would first wash off the blush that settles on top. Dad always uses water with some laundry detergent and then a clean water rinse. (Do not use dish soap - dish soap contains wax, which will create bonding problems with the next coat.) After that, sand it down so the next application can form a physical bond to the previous application. That's what we've done when doing epoxy work on boats. If you're using a non-blushing epoxy, then all you should have to do is sand and then apply the next coat.


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 11, 2013)

I remember you posting about this reclaimed wood awhile back. It looks really cool! Thats gonna be awesome when its finished!


----------

